
China 'social credit': Beijing sets up huge system - dynofuz
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-34592186
======
nabla9
Its huge social experiment. Beijing probably thinks there is no risk for them,
you can just modify the system until it works or end it if it goes bad. But
messing with social order can have unforeseen consequences.

I can see at least three scenarios:

1\. It eventually works well and cements the power structures. Those in power
can't get low scores. Wast majority of population aligns their behaviour with
the incentives provided by the credit. Effective caste system emerges.

2\. It somewhat works but people eventually hack around it and corrupt it.
Social credit becomes the new center of corruption that weakens Beijing. Shady
people get ahead faster than before.

3\. There is a sudden blowback that is too fast to counter and is spreads
trough the whole nation. For example: Too many people are forbidden from
traveling during the new year to their families. They and their families
protest and that lowers their credit even more. Angry people start to push
back and Bejing loses control...

------
mtgx
If this system is not criticized more, countries will soon begin to look at it
with envy, regardless of whether or not they think it will be a positive
addition to their societies, but primarily because it will be a great way to
_control_ those societies. So if their people don't attack it, they might see
it as an invitation to implement it at home, too.

